# 2009 3D shoot calender



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 17, 2008)

2009 3D shoot calender


----------



## rockdawg (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the sticky arrowflinger.

8 POINT ARCHERY 2009 SCHEDULE

Mark you calenders folks for these dates and come out and join us for our monthly shoots. Here are the 2009 dates:

January 24th
February 21st
March 21st
April 11th
May 23rd
June 20th
July TBA
August 22nd
Sept 5th - Bow Hunter shoot and club championship

Registration times are 8 AM till 2 PM



Please check out our new web site at www.8pointarchery.com for more info. 

Directions
From ATL:
Take I-20 East to Exit 101. Turn left across the bridge and shoot will be on the left about 200 yards up the road.

Thanks to all the shooters that came and supported our new club last year and were hoping for a great year in 2009.


----------



## Big John (Dec 18, 2008)

*Lake Oconee Shooting Club 2009 3D Schedule*

2009 3D Schedule
Jan-17
Feb-28
Mar-28 ASA Qualifier
April-18
May-9 ASA Qualifier
June-27
July 19 GA GAMES 
GATE OPENS FOR REEGISTRTION AT 9:00 AM "NOT BEFORE"
REGISTRATION CUT OFF IS AT 2:00 PM "NO LATER"
We'll will have ASA Classes & Rules.
Novice class: (If you win 1st place, you must move up to the next class at the next shoot. 
If you place 2nd or 3rd twice in this class, you must also move up.)


----------



## Big John (Dec 18, 2008)

*Hilsmans schedule*

Jan-24
Feb-14
Mar-7
April-11
May-16
June-6
July-11
Aug-8


----------



## hound dog (Dec 22, 2008)

CBG 2009 SCHEDULE 

January - 10
February - 7
March - 14
April - 18 2nd annual BASS Tournament
May - 30
June - 13
July - TBA   11th or 18th
August - 29


----------



## hound dog (Dec 22, 2008)

Circle C Archery Shoot Schedule 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jan 18
Jan 24 ASA Qualifier
Feb 7
Feb 15
Mar 1
Mar 14
Apr 11
May 2
May 9
May 24
Jun 7 ASA Qualifier
Jun 20
Jul 19
Aug 8
Aug 29 Hunting setup only


----------



## GaBear (Dec 28, 2008)

*2009 North Ga Schedule*

The North Ga. Circuit of Clubs would like to Announce that Banks County Archery Club has Joined the Circuit.

January
3rd-Banks County Archery Club
11th-Black Mountain Archery Club
18th-Cumming Archery Assn.
25th-Amicalola Bowhunters

February
7th-Banks County Archery Club
15th-Gainesville Archery Club
22nd-Black Mountain Archery Club

March
1st-Cumming Archery Assn
1st Leg- North Ga. Circuit Shooter of the Year***
15th-Amicalola Bowhunters
21st-Banks County Archery Club
29th-Gainesville Archery Club- Charity Shoot
2nd Leg-North Ga. Circuit Shooter of the Year***

April
11th- Banks County Archery Club
19th- Cumming Archery Assn.

May
3rd- Amicalola Bowhunters- Charity Shoot
9th- Banks County Archery Club
3rd Leg- North Ga. Circuit Shooter of the Year***
17th- Gainesville Archery Club
24th-Black Mountain Archery Club

June- 
6th-Banks County Archery Club
14th-Amicalola Bowhunters

July
5th-Banks County Archery Club
12th- Gainesville Archery Club
18th-Black Mountain Archery Club- Coon Shoot
19th-Black Mountain Archery Club- Charity Shoot
4th Leg-North Ga. Circuit Shooter of the Year***

August
2nd-Cumming Archery Assn.
9th-Amicalola Bowhunters-Rendezvous
Final Leg- North Ga. Circuit Shooter of the Year
15th-Banks County Archery Club
23rd-Gainesville Archery Club- Fire Fighters, Law Enforcement And Armed Forces Appreciation Shoot
North Ga. Bowhunters Championship*
30th-Black Mountain Archery Club

September
6th-Cumming Archery Assn.-Bowhunters Warm-Up**

December
6th-Cumming Archery Assn.-Christmas Charity Shoot


*- In order to Qualify for the Bowhunters Championship Belt Buckle you must have shot atleast once at each North Ga Circuit Club and must be able to show a score card from each club for this year
**- The Bowhunters Warm-Up is the only shoot where Range Finders are allowed on the Course, And Speed will not be checked. Please No BROADHEADS
***- These dates are for the North Ga. Circuit Shooter of the Year. You must shoot all the Legs of the shoot in order to be eligible. You must stay in the same class. No Scores will be trasfered between classes. Classes Are: Fixed Pins; MOvers; Womens; And Traditional. 

Banks County Archery Club
http://www.BanksCountyArcheryClub.com

Black Mountain Archery Club
http://www.BlackMtarchery.com

Amicalola Bowhunters
http://www.amicalolabowhunters.com

Cumming Archery Assn.
http://www.CummingArcheryAssn.org

Gainesville Archery Club
http://www.GainesvilleArcheryClub.com


----------



## fatmacsumo (Dec 31, 2008)

*yamasee creek 3d hamilton,ga*

Yamasee creek 3d 2009 schedule

JAN - 18th
FEB - 22nd
MAR - 22nd
APR - 5th
MAY - 17th
JUNE - 14th
JULY - 12th


DIRECTIONS  FROM COLUMBUS:
GO NORTH ON GA HWY 27 TO GA HWY 116 EAST  ( IN HAMILTON GA) GO ABOUT 3 TO 4 MILES AND TURN RIGHT ON B STREET. THE SHOOT WILL BE ABOUT ½ MILE ON THE RIGHT.
THERE WILL BE 3D SIGNS POSTED.

DIRECTIONS FROM LAGRANGE:
GO SOUTH ON GA HWY 27 TO GA HWY 116 EAST ( IN HAMILTON GA) GO ABOUT 3 TO 4
MILES AND TURN RIGHT ON B STREET. THE SHOOT WILL BE ABOUT ½ MILE ON THE RIGHT.
THERE WILL BE 3D SIGNS POSTED.

FOR MORE INFO CALL:
GORMAN   706-887-0333 OR FRANK 706-325-2271


----------



## 3Dshooter (Jan 14, 2009)

*Uchee Creek*

Shoot dates are listed below:


2009 Shoot Schedule
Jan  25  0830 - 0900 
Mar 01  0830 - 0900* 
Mar  29  0830 - 0900 
April 19  0830 - 0900 
May  24  0830 - 0900* 
June 21 0830 - 0900 
*State Qualifiers 
July  23-26  0830 - 0900 
ASA Tournament


----------



## Hawire (Jan 15, 2009)

Little River Archery-Hahira Ga
Here are the shoot dates.

Jan 25 Sun
Feb 8 Sun
Mar 1 Sun
Mar 15 Sun
Mar 29 Sun
Apr 19 Sun
May 3 Sun
May 17 Sun
June 14 Sun
July 18 Sat
Aug 1 Sat
Aug 23 Sun
Aug 30- Bow hunter shoot & cookout. No speed limit, bowhunting set up


Jun 13 is a ASA qualifier for the state tournament and the Classic shoot in July.

ASA shoot dates

Jan. 30-Feb 2 Gainesville, Fl
Mar 6-8 Hattiesburg, MS
April 3-5 Paris, TX
April 26-27 Augusta, Ga
May 29-31 London, KY
June 26-28 Metropolis, IL
July 23-26 Classic Columbus GA

For more info on Little River Archery club contact me through PM and We'll get you shooting.

Memberships are available $60 year. Full use of range(3D) and practice bags. Shoots are $15 for member and $20 non member. Membership includes free lunch at the tournaments.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## BlackArcher (Jan 17, 2009)

*Calendar ...(*.pdf)*

3D & Indoor Shoots


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 17, 2009)

I see you aint gonna none of our shoots on there E...........Thanks......

JK
JK


----------



## hound dog (Jan 18, 2009)

*I was asked to post this*


----------



## red1691 (Jan 21, 2009)

*OGEECHEE BOWMEN of Savannah 2009*

3-D Shoots are Casual Registration 11:00 am - 2:00pm

Feb. 22nd
April 5th
June  7th
Aug. 30th Trash shoot, more like Hunting set ups

Range is located in Scott Stell Park, off Bush Road. 4 miles from I-95 and Hwy. 204. Or 7 miles from Exit 152 , I-16 Bloomingdale rd. Exit. 
 There is a permanent 14 Field Range there, it is a County Park open to public. The 3-D  is set up the day of the Shoots.
 We also have several Target Shoots Scheduled if intrested email me red1691@netzero.com or pm me.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 22, 2009)

*Pulaski County Archery*

I found this schedule on the counter of Solo Archery yesterday.

Pulaski County Archery Club 2009 Schedule

Location:     Taylor Rd, Hawkinsville, GA

When:   Feb 8
               Mar 8
              April 5
              May3
              June 7


Contact:   Jimmy Poe  478-230-2923


----------



## hound dog (Apr 1, 2009)

*RAC 3D Shoot*

Apr-19
May-24
June-28
July-12
Aug-15-Hunt Shoot

How to get there

From Griffin: Head south on hwy.19/41, second exit south of Griffin exit to the right(hwy. 362/Williamson Rd),go west on hwy. 362/Williamson Rd 8 miles to Wood Creek Rd on the left, go 1 mile and shoot will be on the right.
From Alvaton: Head east on hwy. 362, go approx. 3 miles past Hollinville, Wood Creek Rd will be on the right, go 1 mile and shoot will be on the right.
If you are using a GPS- use 1289 Wood Creek Rd.  Williamson, Ga. 30292 That will put you within 20yards of our entrance.
Shoot times: Sign in starts at 9:00 and cuts off at 2:00.
if you have any questions feel free to email at: racarchery@yahoo.com"  or PM.




I am not positive of the address but this is real close:

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Williamson&state=GA&address=998+Wood+Creek+Road
1289 Wood Creek Road
Williamson, Ga 30292


Check us out at www.racarchery.com







Redneck Archery Club First Annual Hunting Shoot
Saturday, August 15, 2009, 9am until 4pm
Get ready for Bow Season
20 Life-like 3-D Targets placed in realistic hunting situations

From Griffin: Head South on Hwy.19/41, take the second exit south of Griffin exit to the right (hwy. 362/Williamson Rd), go west (right) on Hwy. 362/Williamson Rd for 8 miles to Woodcreek Rd on the left, go 1 mile and shoot will be on the right.  Signs will be posted at the turns.

From Alvaton: Head east on Hwy. 362, go approx. 3 miles past Hollinville, Woodcreek Rd will be on the right, go 1 mile and shoot will be on the right.
If you are using a GPS, use 1289 Wood Creek Rd. Williamson, Ga. 30292.  That address will put you within 20 yards of our entrance.

25 yards maximum distance for kids age 9-12 for $10.00
40 yards maximum for kids and adults age 13 and up for $10.00.  First place in this class will receive a gift certificate for a Zebra Hybrid string valued at $53.00. 
First three places in each division will receive plaques. 
Kids 8 and under shoot free from any distance, and they will get a participation medallion. 
Scoring is based on the Fred Bear Scoring System which promotes ethical harvesting of wildlife 
+10 (10 or 12 ring) center vital zone 
+5 (8 ring) vital zone 
+1 ethical pass (limited to maximum of 5 ethical passes) 
0 clean miss 
-5 non-vital zone (NEGATIVE 5) 
Screw in practice tips and hunting bows only.  No broad heads or nibs will be allowed.  

High Noon Iron buck shoot out.  You will start at 20 yards, if you hit the vitals, you will move back in five yard increments until you miss.  The last archer standing will win a Gift Certificate for a Zebra Hybrid string worth $53.00.  Screw in practice tips and hunting bows only.  There is no charge for this event.

We will have a 5 target know shoot for both classes for a fee of $10.00 with a 50% pay back.  Screw in practice tips and hunting bows only.
If you want to bring your 3-D set up and shoot for fun, it will be $10.00


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 8, 2009)

*River Bottom Outdoors July and Aug Dates*

River Bottom Outdoors Dates

July 19  
August 23

THANKS RBO


----------



## whiz (Jun 14, 2009)

*3-D shoot*

sapp  creek   archery ------------------ projected dates for 2010
------------------------------------------jan  16---------------------------camping spot avalable
------------------------------------------feb  6
------------------------------------------mar  6
------------------------------------------apr  3
------------------------------------------may  1
omega  ga-------------------------------jun  5
-------------------------------------------july  3
  229-528-4456--------------------------aug  7                                                             
  229-392-3867----------------------------------call jim dunn for more info


----------



## stewartarchery (Jun 24, 2009)

Baygall Sporting Clays & Archery Range
www.baygallsportingclays.com

2009 Archery Tournament Schedule

Saturday March 21
Sunday April 19
Saturday May 23
Saturday June 13
Sunday July 12
Saturday August 15

All ASA rules apply.  Casual registration from
9am to 1pm.
Adult Entry Fee: $20.
Young Adult (17-13) $10
Kids (under 13) $5


----------

